
Google is offline - keepsmiling
Hi i can&#x27;t connect to the google.com (de,it,*) website.
======
dalf
[http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/google.com](http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/google.com)

Where are you on the Internet?

~~~
keepsmiling
i'm from italy but now after 10 minute it works again. tracert finished after
4 hops in nirvana.

~~~
No_CQRT
E non facciamoci sempre riconoscere, e che cazzo

